# Red Tail Shark vs. Rainbow Shark



## daSchooler

Hi

Would a red tail shark get along ok with the following list of fish or would a rainbow shark be a better match or maybe neither would be a good match?

30g planted freshwater tank.

5 cherry barbs
3 golden wonder panchax
2 weather loaches
1 SAE
1 bushy nosed pleco

Thanks for your input!

John daSchooler


----------



## Thunderkiss

Weather loaches are cooler water species, don't mix em. They are pretty territorial, but a 30 should be fine, just don't get more than one and be ready to yank him if he causes any grief.


----------



## shev

rainbow and red tailed sharks are very similar in size and temperment. I have a rainbow. expect a lot of chasing though, and try to make a good cave.

weather loaches will adapt to tropical tanks, they need a cool period for spawning though. I didnt think weather loaches were very territorial.


----------



## John

Yeah, the Weather Loaches (a.k.a. Dojo Loaches) are a pretty peaceful fish, and they don't need much cooler temperatures - they just can stand them. There is at least one other fish that uses Weather Loach as a common name sometimes, and it's probably a little different.


----------



## leongreenway

How big is your Tank ??


----------



## Thunderkiss

Retraction on the teritorial, was thinking of chinese algae eater for some reson .... dojos are pretty peaceful if not a bit frenetic when the pressure drops. neat to watch tho.


----------



## Jay

Red Tail Balck Sharks are very territorial. You would have to make some caves and hideouts for it to call it's own. I wouldn't add any other bottom dwellers if your thinking of keeping one. It would openly go after a similar looking fish, and others that venture into it's territory. The same can be said for the Rainbow Shark, however it's not as aggressive as the Red Tailed Balck Shark.

Regardless, I wouldn't recommend either for a 33g tank. Both grow to 6" and need there own territories. You'd be looking to house these in a 3ft tank, decorated to the max.


----------



## leongreenway

30 Gal is fine for either fish.
My Redtail gets on V well with my BN Pleco they are mates. the only prob you might have is the dojo loaches look at little like sharks and so do SAE a little so there might be a bit of chasing


----------



## ACCIDENT

would a 20 g or a 30g be good for a Redtail or a rainbow shark by themself


----------



## DavidDoyle

rtbs http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/Fishindx/redshark.htm

Not with an sae, not in a 30 gal really either- 36 inch long tank.


----------



## Lexus

My rainbow shark is a brat, chases everything from bottom dewellers to top dwellers and he is in my 55g. Seperated him for awhile and he got depressed so he is back again. He has 3 caves and sticks to them for the better part of that day.


----------



## ACCIDENT

i have a question i want a rainbow or a red tailed shark but i want a 30 g what's one other think i could keep with him


----------



## GuppysInMyBrain

i find that red tails are territorial. i found mine to be that way. It was bossing the tankmates around(it seemed to chase, but not to much. They finally got mad and Killed the shark. it was very grizzly. Found it's carcass the next morning. (For your on protection, i won't give you the details) I learned my lesson. It was in a 30g. i don't know if that means anything but hay......


----------

